

Ask HN: Consider Banning Infoworld - Radix

Also see users 'ccraigIW' and 'snydeq' at http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ccraigIW http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=snydeq.<p>Notice they both have left no comments and only submit Infoworld. The articles do not generate much discussion. I suggest we will lose nothing banning Infoworld.
======
andrewljohnson
I suggest we lose nothing by not banning them.

It's not like the articles ever trickle to the top. That's the beauty of the
site. And if someday, they actually submit a good article, then I want to see
it. We don't need some heavy-handed witch hunt.

~~~
ErrantX
precisely. I upvote, what, maybe 2 or 3 stories a day. And read around 20% of
what gets posted here.

That isnt bad numbers - the point of the new page is, surely, to filter the
crud :) I enjoy doing that!

------
noodle
ah yes, the weekly "why don't we ban (insert site here)" thread. i liked what
came of last week's:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=510309>

~~~
Radix
Coding Horror is another case. It frequently reaches the front page and
generates discussion. IW does not. IW creates noise on New, Andrews does have
a point though. Still, it seems there should be a way to mitigate blatent
spamming.

~~~
noodle
i still like the idea i put forth in that thread.

make it so that you can only submit X number of stories from a specific domain
out of every Y submissions. possibly implement a penalty of some sort if you
go over.

